

 Review NameMesh - A Smart Domain Search Engine - mohit_agg
http://www.namemesh.com

======
mohit_agg
Hey HN,

I am creating a smart domain search engine with focus on relevancy and this is
my progress so far.

I have added all methods of name creation in one single interface. Methods
include synonyms, antonyms, related words, portmanteau, misspellings, phonetic
variations, short url, acronyms, suffixes, prefixes etc.

I am ranking these names based on some quality metrics like length, relevancy
etc for easy discovery of good ones.

I have tried to keep it simple and fast, with allowing complex queries using
wildcards.

Examples:-

<http://www.namemesh.com/domain-name-search/fun%20coding*>

beyond dictionaries :) <http://www.namemesh.com/domain-name-search/dilbert>
<http://www.namemesh.com/domain-name-search/nirvana>

Seeking Feedback!

